# Anyone else with prior or current military service?



## sierrawhiskey (Apr 22, 2012)

Just curious if anyone else has prior or current military service USMC here


----------



## NTexRob (Jun 29, 2012)

USN here.


----------



## Pistoleer Pastor (May 17, 2012)

Yes, one year in the US Army reserve and five years active duty Navy.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm Navy vet. Saw most of the World including a 14 month tour in VietNam.

Thanks to all of you who replied and served. I'm appreciative. 

Mike


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

US Army, Vietnam and Okinawa


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Army Combat Arms for 22 years ....Europe / Middle East / Central America


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

US Navy Machinery Repairman (MR)… Vietnam, 1971 - 1976.


----------



## sierrawhiskey (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks to all of you who also chose to serve our country and it is nice to see some of us have recieved some form of training perhaps to pass along to others 
i was 2nd division 1st battalion 6th marines (0311) aka grunt


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Not me personally, but my dad was a Vietnam-era Marine  I have a special place in my heart for Marines. 

Thank you all for your service!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

US Army, 1967-1970.
All expense paid trip in 1969 to The Land Of Enchantment, aka Vietnam (I volunteered).

Preppermama, my outfit in Nam (1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division) was on loan to the Marines. We came under Command and Control of the 3rd Marine Division and operated with them along the DMZ from Khe Sanh to the South China Sea. Even today I have more Marine vets as friends than any other branch.
Member:
VFW
American Legion
AMVETS
Vietnam Veterans of America
Society of the Fifth Infantry Division


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

4th id 179th avn ft carson colo 78-82


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

Have never served but wanted to say THANK YOU to all you who have. I have nothing but respect and admiration for are men and women who protect the freedoms so many of us take for granted!!!


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

gitnready4it said:


> Have never served but wanted to say THANK YOU to all you who have. I have nothing but respect and admiration for are men and women who protect the freedoms so many of us take for granted!!!


Ditto for me on that one. I'll never make it to the forces now but we got the greatest boys on the earth out there fighting for us.


----------



## Silverandgoldatcost (Aug 10, 2012)

101st airbone desert storm


----------



## Just the Facts (Aug 18, 2012)

Retired USAF


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

Old Army NCO, 5 years 1967-1972


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Old Army NCO for WAY too many years here....Kept extending oversea's because I had nobody in the states....Did almost all my time oversea's..

Me at Work...Recovery Sgt in an Arty Outfit (Also an NBC NCO!) Sitting in the Track Commanders Hatch behind the Ma Deuce (50 Cal Machine gun)









Me with back to Camera talking to my Driver while standing on the front blade of an M-88 Recovery vehicle


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice pics SSGT ! I was one of the crew chiefs at the AADCAP Europe, no duty pics allowed


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

Never been in the military. Always wanted to, but i always wanted to be a fire righter so i tried that. And after years of school and classes. I havent achieved that yet. But i am still in school trying to get a career. And if this fails. Military is my next resort. I was in JROTC and went to boot camp for a week. And loved every minute of it.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

Btw. Any military person or ex military person i see. If i can, i buy them a drink. Cus thanks.


----------



## Critter64 (Aug 19, 2012)

21yrs Army. 5 infantry, 16 logistics. Thought I'd get out of the infantry before I got significantly injured. That didn't work but oh well.


----------



## Moby (Aug 25, 2012)

Am I the only USCG here?

US Coast Guard 1976-1986
The only "prepper" military service!
Semper Paratus = *ALWAYS READY!*


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm British and never joined the military because I knew I could never take orders I didn't agree with, and I also knew I'd hate the way politicians meddled in military affairs. 
I've a great admiration for all vets including Nam, who were messed about by politicians. 
Gen. Westmoreland summed it up afterwards when he said "Washington locked me into a defensive strategy that prevented me bringing the war to a swift conclusion"
And Prof. Douglas Pike, University of California, Berkeley rightly said- 
"The American military was not defeated in Vietnam. The American military did not lose a battle of any consequence. From a military standpoint, it was almost an unprecedented performance"

US troops near Da Nang 1965-


----------



## Deputy Dawg (Aug 30, 2012)

20 years, 28 days USAF


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Former US Marine Force Recon member.. Served in Iraq,Somalia,Bosnia,Afghanistan,Haiti and South America..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_"Good men must die, but death cannot kill their names"- Anon_


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> _"Good men must die, but death cannot kill their names"- Anon_


Not a day goes by that I don't think of them.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_"*There she goes*"_






_"Raise a banner on a bare hilltop, I have summoned my warriors to carry out my wrath..they come from faraway lands..to destroy the whole country..and destroy the sinners within it" (Isaiah ch 13)_


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

IC-2 Uss Lawrence DDG-4
1972-1976
I saw a lot and should have shipped. Would be retired today and riding my Harley instead of recovering from a work injury. DAM BAD LUCK.
I learned a lot and had a good time too.
Mid East & Africa many places there.
South America 
North Atlantic
Just remember it was a cold war. It never happened. Well not officially.


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> _"Good men must die, but death cannot kill their names"- Anon_


"Donec Mores Non Seperat"
Latin for Death Will Not Seperate.
As seen on the patch for my respected friends in the Sons Of Silence Motor Cycle Club. Many of which are Veterans.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

My Hero "Marcus Davis" is on that wall....

Was about 10 years old when they came to tell his mom Markey died in Viet Nam...they told her at my neighbors house....

She screamed all night.....I can still hear every scream...sob....


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Service- SSGT MARCUS RAYMOND DAVIS

Tributes 1- SSGT MARCUS RAYMOND DAVIS
Tributes 2- Marcus Davis, SSG, Army, Evarts KY, 04Apr70 12W092 - The Virtual Wall®

Evarts Memorial Gardens, Kentucky- http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/f...n=marcus&GSiman=1&GScid=377419&GRid=22925366&

Panel- View The Wall ::: View Page


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In memory of the 445 men of the 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized) who are on The Wall.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

13F 10th Mountain Division 
Somalia 
Panama 
Haiti x2
Pakistan 
Bosnia 
Baumholder, Germany


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Took the rifles from "dead" German SF fellas I "killed" while playing OpFor for them.
Had to give them back, unfortunately.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

*MINDSET QUOTES*

"Inflict the maximum amount of wound,death and destruction on the enemy in the minimum amount of time."- Patton
"The day goes to the side that is the first to plaster its opponent with fire."- Rommel
"It is fatal to enter any war without the will to win it"- MacArthur
"When I assumed command of 8th Army I said the mandate was to destroy Rommel and his army as soon as we were ready. We are ready now"- Montgomery
"When you're in command, COMMAND"- Nimitz 
"War is cruelty. There's no use trying to reform it, the crueler it is the sooner it will be over"- Sherman










"The battlefield is a scene of constant chaos. The winner will be the one who controls that chaos, both his own and the enemies"- Napoleon 
"I have a high art, I hurt with cruelty those who would damage me"- Archilocus (Greek mercenary) 650 BC 
"We need to DESTROY, not attack, not damage, not surround. I want to DESTROY the Republican Guard"- Schwarzkopf
"The preponderance of the Republican Guard divisions outside of Baghdad are now dead. I find it interesting when folks say we're softening them up. We're not softening them up, we're killing them"- Gen. Michael Moseley USAF
"Victory is reserved for those who are willing to pay it's price"- Sun Tzu 600BC
"Whoever should wish to seize Vietnam must kill us to the last man"- Ho Chi Minh
"I do not see why man should not be just as cruel as nature."- Hitler
"I was happy in the midst of dangers and inconveniences"- Daniel Boone
"True nobility is exempt from fear"- Marcus Tullius Cicero 50 BC- 
"Under a good general there are no bad soldiers"- Chinese proverb
"The very first essential for success is a perpetually constant and regular employment of violence"- Hitler
"My religious belief teaches me to feel as safe in battle as in bed. God has fixed the time for my death. I do not concern myself about that, but to be always ready, no matter when it may overtake me.That is the way all men should live, and then all would be equally brave"- Stonewall Jackson
"There is Jackson standing like a stone wall !" Gen Nathan Bee










"Fighter pilots fall into two broad categories: those who go out to kill and those who, secretly, desperately, know they are going to get killed-the hunters and the hunted"- General Nathan F. Twining, USAF
"I attribute my success on the battlefield to always being on the spot to see and do everything for myself"- Wellington
"Before America entered the war I knew we could not win it. After she entered I knew we could not lose"- Churchill
"Cowards die many times before their deaths, but the valiant taste of death but once"- Shakespeare, J.Caesar
"Take arrows in your forehead, but never in your back.- Samurai maxim
"There is nothing sweeter than to be an old man who has fought for his country."- Master Gunnery Sergeant Rogers, USMC 
"Here at last I take it"- Young cavalry officer Winston Churchill unhorsed and alone, calmly contemplating death as Boer horsemen charged down on him 
"I love the fight, and when things are too easy I hate it"- Sir Ernest Shackleton, polar explorer
"I am a soldier, a name that in my thoughts becomes me best"- Shakesp's Henry V

_Afgh, 2009_


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Screw all that war stuff. It ain't good and our blood is spilled for the profit of the wealthy.


----------



## dirkkig (Sep 13, 2012)

*Pointe shoes question kinda stupid?*

which is the best payment option I need to consider for e-shopping since I will be opening a new account for the purpose and want to open the most suitable rather then open several to cater for different e-shops. I would like to start by purchasing a pair of casual shoes and move on to bigger products later.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

dirkkig said:


> which is the best payment option I need to consider for e-shopping since I will be opening a new account for the purpose and want to open the most suitable rather then open several to cater for different e-shops. I would like to start by purchasing a pair of casual shoes and move on to bigger products later.


First and foremost always try to buy stuff at a local store, even if you have to travel a long way to find one that stocks what you want, and only buy online if you HAVE to, or if you completely trust the vendor.
I personally hate online shopping because you run the risk of being inundated with subsequent spam e-mail,plus catalogues through the post trying to get you to buy something else from them AND from all the other subsidaries who they've pased on your email and your name and home address to. 
For example last year I bought a pair of shoes online from a UK company and then got snowed under with catalogues and spam, and the only way i could get it stopped was to pose as my relative and tell them I'd died!
For them to circulate your e-mail address is bad enough, but to circulate your name and home address too is even worse, as anybody out there could latch onto it and there goes your privacy up the spout!
Also your bank card number and details could be out there too..


----------

